# American Alligator - 6'



## traumatic

I have the opportunity to get a 6 foot American Alligator







. I'm still debating on whether to keep it for a long time or just for a while then sell it. I want to know if anyone would know of what price could be put on it. I have pics, I cant' post them yet.

-traumatic-


----------



## lament configuration

how do you house a 6' gator? WOW!


----------



## traumatic

My brother in law has had it for 6 years. He has a "cage" or should i say a pen thats 8' x 6-7' x 3 ft high. I'll post up pics soon, but he's a monster.


----------



## Derek

Hmm... not meant to be a pet. My brother in law has a 4' american gator, and it is mean as hell. If you even walk into the room where it's cage is, it tries to come through the glass at you. Not for me.


----------



## MR HARLEY

You may want to build a very large cage for that specimen .....good luck


----------



## Death in #'s

traumatic said:


> My brother in law has had it for 6 years. He has a "cage" or should i say a pen thats 8' x 6-7' x 3 ft high. I'll post up pics soon, but he's a monster.










thats a small cage for a 6'alligator
it probably cant even turn in it


----------



## traumatic

Death in # said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother in law has had it for 6 years. He has a "cage" or should i say a pen thats 8' x 6-7' x 3 ft high. I'll post up pics soon, but he's a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a small cage for a 6'alligator
> it probably cant even turn in it
Click to expand...

not really, wait till I post pics. It's not a big cage but it's not too small yet.


----------



## piranha45

alligators are not meant to be kept in pens

if you can't devote your whole fuckin backyard (you prolly dont even have one though I imagine) to the animal to let it move about freely and not make it wallow in its own waste, then don't get it. Have your jackassed brother donate it to a zoo or something


----------



## robrudy50

I completly agree with p45. An animal of that kind should be kept in much larger space and this space needs to be addressed if kept as a pet. I would feel horrible is I saw pictures of that animal in that small of a cage.


----------



## traumatic

piranha45 - be nice, hey. Personal hits aren't respected by me, get off it. I'm trying to get rid of it for him if not give it a nice home. If you think i'm stupid or he's stupid kiss my ass. I've never been pissed off at another member b4 but you did it.

SO - anyone know anything about selling alligators?? If not, dont' reply, this isn't for talking sh*t about sh*t you dont' know.


----------



## bozley

The owner of a LFS sells the babies but always keeps one in the back. He says he gets them about 5-6' and sells the to a zoo, I think cincy. I believe he gets $1000, but don't hold me to that. I was suprised at the figure, but he's sold several.


----------



## Polypterus

bozley said:


> The owner of a LFS sells the babies but always keeps one in the back. He says he gets them about 5-6' and sells the to a zoo, I think cincy. I believe he gets $1000, but don't hold me to that. I was suprised at the figure, but he's sold several.


 Zoo's do not buy Alligators, they get people trying to give them to
them all day long, and 99% of the time they will not accept an
animal of unknown genitics, such animals are worthless for any conservation,
or captive breeding program, when those from well known genitic stock
are readily available from much more legitimate sources chances of a 
stupid pet choice benig accepted is not likly, that feeds the concept that zoos
are dumping grounds for unwanted pets, That is not the mission of a zoo 
in the 21st century.

only an unacredited or sick roadside zoo would even
think of accepting it.

Alligators are not pets, they are totaly unsutible for captivity in private care,
Very, very, very few people have the resources or expertise to keep
crocodilians in captivity,

they should not be kept by those who have no clue what it takes to keep one, a dinky little pen is not quality of life to that animal nor is it humane.
your brother keeping that animal in that dinky little cage is abuse plain and simple.

The only person that would go out of their way to give you money for that animal
would be another abusive dumbass, Shoot it in the head and put it's sorry life,
Now and in the future to rest, before it has to suffer any more.
You then may be able to get a couple of bucks for the meat and hide.
killing it is the only way that thing is going to a "good home".

(And yes I'm talking about sh*t that I know, and know well)


----------



## perrogoma

Polypterus said:


> bozley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of a LFS sells the babies but always keeps one in the back. He says he gets them about 5-6' and sells the to a zoo, I think cincy. I believe he gets $1000, but don't hold me to that. I was suprised at the figure, but he's sold several.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo's do not buy Alligators, they get people trying to give them to
> them all day long, and 99% of the time they will not accept an
> animal of unknown genitics, such animals are worthless for any conservation,
> or captive breeding program, when those from well known genitic stock
> are readily available from much more legitimate sources chances of a
> stupid pet choice benig accepted is not likly, that feeds the concept that zoos
> are dumping grounds for unwanted pets, That is not the mission of a zoo
> in the 21st century.
> 
> only an unacredited or sick roadside zoo would even
> think of accepting it.
> 
> Alligators are not pets, they are totaly unsutible for captivity in private care,
> Very, very, very few people have the resources or expertise to keep
> crocodilians in captivity,
> 
> they should not be kept by those who have no clue what it takes to keep one, a dinky little pen is not quality of life to that animal nor is it humane.
> your brother keeping that animal in that dinky little cage is abuse plain and simple.
> 
> The only person that would go out of their way to give you money for that animal
> would be another abusive dumbass, Shoot it in the head and put it's sorry life,
> Now and in the future to rest, before it has to suffer any more.
> You then may be able to get a couple of bucks for the meat and hide.
> killing it is the only way that thing is going to a "good home".
> 
> (And yes I'm talking about sh*t that I know, and know well)
Click to expand...

 maybe we should put you in a cage for being a dumbass. this thread wasn't about flaming him because his brother owns an animal and is trying to sell it. this thread is a person trying to help his sibling get rid of an animal. get it through your thick skull before you open your pie hole. thats right, u can suck it.


----------



## Kory

> perrogoma Posted on Oct 21 2003, 02:15 AM
> QUOTE (Polypterus @ Oct 21 2003, 03:07 AM)
> QUOTE (bozley @ Oct 20 2003, 09:05 PM)
> The owner of a LFS sells the babies but always keeps one in the back. He says he gets them about 5-6' and sells the to a zoo, I think cincy. I believe he gets $1000, but don't hold me to that. I was suprised at the figure, but he's sold several.
> 
> Zoo's do not buy Alligators, they get people trying to give them to
> them all day long, and 99% of the time they will not accept an
> animal of unknown genitics, such animals are worthless for any conservation,
> or captive breeding program, when those from well known genitic stock
> are readily available from much more legitimate sources chances of a
> stupid pet choice benig accepted is not likly, that feeds the concept that zoos
> are dumping grounds for unwanted pets, That is not the mission of a zoo
> in the 21st century.
> 
> only an unacredited or sick roadside zoo would even
> think of accepting it.
> 
> Alligators are not pets, they are totaly unsutible for captivity in private care,
> Very, very, very few people have the resources or expertise to keep
> crocodilians in captivity,
> 
> they should not be kept by those who have no clue what it takes to keep one, a dinky little pen is not quality of life to that animal nor is it humane.
> your brother keeping that animal in that dinky little cage is abuse plain and simple.
> 
> The only person that would go out of their way to give you money for that animal
> would be another abusive dumbass, Shoot it in the head and put it's sorry life,
> Now and in the future to rest, before it has to suffer any more.
> You then may be able to get a couple of bucks for the meat and hide.
> killing it is the only way that thing is going to a "good home".
> 
> (And yes I'm talking about sh*t that I know, and know well)
> 
> maybe we should put you in a cage for being a dumbass. this thread wasn't about flaming him because his brother owns an animal and is trying to sell it. this thread is a person trying to help his sibling get rid of an animal. get it through your thick skull before you open your pie hole. thats right, u can suck it.


I think Poly knows what he's talking about since he runs a zoo...

Why would you want a 4 ft gator, who has the resources to properlly house it and feed it well.


----------



## perrogoma

Kory said:


> perrogoma Posted on Oct 21 2003, 02:15 AM
> QUOTE (Polypterus @ Oct 21 2003, 03:07 AM)
> QUOTE (bozley @ Oct 20 2003, 09:05 PM)
> The owner of a LFS sells the babies but always keeps one in the back. He says he gets them about 5-6' and sells the to a zoo, I think cincy. I believe he gets $1000, but don't hold me to that. I was suprised at the figure, but he's sold several.
> 
> Zoo's do not buy Alligators, they get people trying to give them to
> them all day long, and 99% of the time they will not accept an
> animal of unknown genitics, such animals are worthless for any conservation,
> or captive breeding program, when those from well known genitic stock
> are readily available from much more legitimate sources chances of a
> stupid pet choice benig accepted is not likly, that feeds the concept that zoos
> are dumping grounds for unwanted pets, That is not the mission of a zoo
> in the 21st century.
> 
> only an unacredited or sick roadside zoo would even
> think of accepting it.
> 
> Alligators are not pets, they are totaly unsutible for captivity in private care,
> Very, very, very few people have the resources or expertise to keep
> crocodilians in captivity,
> 
> they should not be kept by those who have no clue what it takes to keep one, a dinky little pen is not quality of life to that animal nor is it humane.
> your brother keeping that animal in that dinky little cage is abuse plain and simple.
> 
> The only person that would go out of their way to give you money for that animal
> would be another abusive dumbass, Shoot it in the head and put it's sorry life,
> Now and in the future to rest, before it has to suffer any more.
> You then may be able to get a couple of bucks for the meat and hide.
> killing it is the only way that thing is going to a "good home".
> 
> (And yes I'm talking about sh*t that I know, and know well)
> 
> maybe we should put you in a cage for being a dumbass. this thread wasn't about flaming him because his brother owns an animal and is trying to sell it. this thread is a person trying to help his sibling get rid of an animal. get it through your thick skull before you open your pie hole. thats right, u can suck it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Poly knows what he's talking about since he runs a zoo...
> 
> Why would you want a 4 ft gator, who has the resources to properlly house it and feed it well.
Click to expand...

 did i say he didnt know what he was talking about? i said he shouldnt be an ignorant dumbass and flame someone he doesnt even know for a situation he has no idea about.


----------



## thoroughbred

both good points this sint a flame thread nor poly u were kinda harsh so both of u kiss and make up and figure out a way to do something with this gator besides killing it


----------



## acestro

I think flaming occurs here because this is a serious serious topic. Although P45 said it harshly (and maybe with some other people it needs to be said harshly! ) he is correct. NOT A PET, not meant even for a 20' by 20' by 10' cage.

And it is also not appropriate to release this animal. It is used to associating people with food and will end up killing or being killed by humans. Most of my post-graduate work has actually been with reptiles and I've seen gators sold and kept time and time again. They are actually not very interesting (or happy) unless you have a lot of room (think of how the Croc Hunter keeps his animals) for them to act and grow naturally.

I really hope a zoo can take it. Otherwise, very sadly, killing it is the second best option. Good luck with the situation, I realize that you're trying to help the bad situation your brother-in-law started (if he bought it in the first place).


----------



## traumatic

I'm glad you guys understand this is a serious topic and i'm trying to remedy the situation. My brother-in-law bought it as he has bought gators in the past. He knows, as well as I know that his gator has to go somewhere or be killed. I dont want it to die. He doesn't want it to die. It sure is his fault for not moving it since it was smaller. My hopes for this thread were to find a place for it. Thanks for your insights, and criticizms, they can only help.

-traumatic-


----------



## acestro

Again, good luck, that's not the easiest situation. Try as many boards as you can, someone out there is fanatical enough (and may even pay) to set up a large enclosure. If you're not attached (and the alligator was kept in relatively clean environment) they don't taste bad. I know that sounds terrible but 6' is a lot of food if you have any Cajun inclinations!

Also could be extremely valuable to let a comparative anatomy class at some nearby university look at the gator. There are so many incredible things to see and at that size the organs/blood vessels/etc would be very easy to see and learn from. Again, he'd have to die for that but he shouldn't go to waste.


----------



## thePACK

acestro said:


> I think flaming occurs here because this is a serious serious topic. Although P45 said it harshly (and maybe with some other people it needs to be said harshly! ) he is correct. NOT A PET, not meant even for a 20' by 20' by 10' cage.
> 
> And it is also not appropriate to release this animal. It is used to associating people with food and will end up killing or being killed by humans. Most of my post-graduate work has actually been with reptiles and I've seen gators sold and kept time and time again. They are actually not very interesting (or happy) unless you have a lot of room (think of how the Croc Hunter keeps his animals) for them to act and grow naturally.
> 
> I really hope a zoo can take it. Otherwise, very sadly, killing it is the second best option. Good luck with the situation, I realize that you're trying to help the bad situation your brother-in-law started (if he bought it in the first place).


 very well put







..and good luck traumatic with the situation..


----------



## traumatic

thanks Pack

here's a couple pics:


----------



## Kory

> acestro Posted on Oct 21 2003, 12:39 PM
> Again, good luck, that's not the easiest situation. Try as many boards as you can, someone out there is fanatical enough (and may even pay) to set up a large enclosure. If you're not attached (and the alligator was kept in relatively clean environment) they don't taste bad. I know that sounds terrible but 6' is a lot of food if you have any Cajun inclinations!
> 
> Also could be extremely valuable to let a comparative anatomy class at some nearby university look at the gator. There are so many incredible things to see and at that size the organs/blood vessels/etc would be very easy to see and learn from. Again, he'd have to die for that but he shouldn't go to waste.


Good info like always from acestro.

I think that gators mouth has some sort of infection in its lower jaw. I'm no expert by any means but it does look infected. It might just be the way the light is showing on it's mouth though.

Well good luck in whatever you decide to do with your gator


----------



## acestro

Thanks Kory and good observation. There is definitely something wrong with the lower jaw, possibly a kind of degenerative bone disease from lack of full spectrum lighting during its growth. Very unlikely that a zoo will take it (you never know...). Makes me a little sad to see this animal when I've seen so many healthy ones in the wild. I hope there's a happy or at least productive ending!


----------



## Makoa84

Wow nice pics!!


----------



## Kory

where do you live at? Is there any way you can just let it go in a swamp somewhere down south?


----------



## lament configuration

Acestro what is your occupation?


----------



## Polypterus

Kory said:


> where do you live at? Is there any way you can just let it go in a swamp somewhere down south?


That is not an acceptable option period.

(P.S. what I said was not flaming that was the reality of the situation)


----------



## Kory

> That is not an acceptable option period.


yeah your prolly right


----------



## acestro

I teach at a university and no, releasing it in the south is not an option.
Why? disease, genetics, and it being used to people are plenty reason enough.
You could, potentially, do damage to the native populations.


----------



## LaZy

heLLLa NICE ALG!!!!


----------



## Guest

I'll take the alligator.
I live in a small apartment in NJ, but I'll make room for it.

He can live in the bathroom and swim around in the bath-tub (I rarely bathe).
I'll install full spectrum lighting from the ceiling and ceramic heat emitters in the sockets around the mirror.

I'm sure it will be very hectic (and hot) getting ready for work in the mornings, but I'm ready to make that sacrifice for your gator.

PM me and we'll make arrangements to ship him overnight to New Jersey.


----------



## piranha45

Bullsnake said:


> I'll take the alligator.
> I live in a small apartment in NJ, but I'll make room for it.
> 
> He can live in the bathroom and swim around in the bath-tub (I rarely bathe).
> I'll install full spectrum lighting from the ceiling and ceramic heat emitters in the sockets around the mirror.
> 
> I'm sure it will be very hectic (and hot) getting ready for work in the mornings, but I'm ready to make that sacrifice for your gator.
> 
> PM me and we'll make arrangements to ship him overnight to New Jersey.


 haha, good joke


----------



## Kory

what do you teach Acestro?


----------



## Polypterus

LaZy said:


> heLLLa NICE ALG!!!!


This is what a hell of a nice Crocodillian looks like in captivity,
Notice the lack of vitamin deficency caused deformitys, concreate
and chicken wire,
(And is that blood on that dirty floor? my question would be is that from
it's poor feeding? or is that from the gator?)


----------



## mlee965

p45 and bullhead should pretty much shut their fuking mouths.....they were not funny or helpful on this thread


----------



## lament configuration

mlee965 said:


> p45 and bullhead should pretty much shut their fuking mouths.....they were not funny or helpful on this thread


 ok, calm down, son.


----------



## piranha45

mlee965 said:


> p45 and bullhead should pretty much shut their fuking mouths.....they were not funny or helpful on this thread


you werent funny nor helpful on the thread either
HYPOCRITE
so why dont you do everyone a favor and shut YOUR "fuking mouth..."


----------



## mlee965

who said i was trying to be funny?....whats the point of making comments about traumatics brother like that?...theres better ways of making a simple point...poly was actually willing to make a point and take the time to back it up and give some advice.....there is obviously alot of people who disaggrees with what his brother was doing but they didnt insult a respected member like you did...


----------



## Outie

I would suggest calling up some sort of humane society or some sort of zoo type place to send him to. I totally understand why some people are upset, this should of gotten taken care of a many years ago. But then again look this is just like the person that keeps a boa and then starts to feed it large rats and rabbits then when its 8+ feet long he wants to sell it or get ird of it and then noone will take it. How would you even go about transfering that thing from one house to another, and are they even legal to house?


----------



## perrogoma

yes p45 has been known to be a gronk dumbass


----------



## Polypterus

Outie said:


> I would suggest calling up some sort of humane society or some sort of zoo type place to send him to. I totally understand why some people are upset, this should of gotten taken care of a many years ago. But then again look this is just like the person that keeps a boa and then starts to feed it large rats and rabbits then when its 8+ feet long he wants to sell it or get ird of it and then noone will take it. How would you even go about transfering that thing from one house to another, and are they even legal to house?


A humane society type place will straight out destroy it, 
As I said before No Zoo will accept this animal, 
Why would a zoo want to showcase a deformed sickly animal
such as this,

If anything this whole thread should be a wake up call,
Pick your pets responsably and with knowledge as to what
is required to keep them, and understand that little baby grows 
up to live for 70 years, animals are not a discardable resource
you can just get rid of when you bore of the Novelty,

Nobody really cares to buy a broken T.V. why would they want a
Broken alligator.

these animals are living creatures that deserve respect and care
Throughout their life, not just when your interested in them.
or think they are "cool" for status reasons. The level of abuse inflicted on this
animal is sick and only proves that these animals need to be regulated and banned
from public sale, I was really hoping you would NOT post pics, I have no 
problem now using those pics to support the reasons why these animals 
Should be taken out of the hands of Hobbyists, as it is a perfect example
of inhumane and abusive treatment that Crocodillians get in the hands of the
majority of the buying public. If you ask me this has long been needed.

You will not find a "Good home" for this animal, Now that it has been neglected 
and abused to the point that those pics show, euthenasia is the only
serious and true option to disposing of it, If that sounds harsh, well
should have thought about it's future before obtaining it, then this issue would
have never surfaced.


----------



## mlee965

well said poly


----------



## traumatic

Thanks polypterus, i'm glad you were around to respond to this thread.


----------



## acestro

Yes, well said. How many times have we reprimanded people for wanting/buying pacu, gators, boa constrictors, alligator gar, etc. when it was inappropriately cared for. The thought is "look at me, I have a big ass snake that kills sh*t" until the amount of work exceeds the amount of show off value.

I think the important message may be what poly said; gators should not be sold as pets, except possibly with HARD TO GET permits. We as part of the pet industry need to regulate ourselves (petitions, contacting your gov't reps, etc.) before PETA, escaped animals, etc. do the work for us.

It's okay to have a "killer" animal, that's a lot of what this board is about. But to be a man (or woman), takes responsibility and respect. Which is actually more rewarding, trust me.



> what do you teach Acestro?


Biology!







and Comparative Anatomy. Master's work on snake reproduction, PhD work underway (on fish! ).


----------



## Kory

> Biology! and Comparative Anatomy. Master's work on snake reproduction, PhD work underway (on fish! ).


I see no wonder your so informative.


----------



## 14_blast

An alligator is a little too large for my buddies custom made tank. Can anyone get ahold of a Caiman? Preferably a baby caiman? They say caimans have a nastier disposition than an alligator, but they are smaller.


----------



## piranha45

14_blast said:


> An alligator is a little too large for my buddies custom made tank. Can anyone get ahold of a Caiman? Preferably a baby caiman? They say caimans have a nastier disposition than an alligator, but they are smaller.


 Just how big is this "custom made tank?"


----------



## Polypterus

Caiman are far from being small, a typical spectacled caiman can get 4 foot
or larger.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/natsci/herpetolog...cs/csp_ccro.htm


----------



## 14_blast

> piranha45 Posted on Oct 24 2003, 04:18 AM
> 
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Oct 23 2003, 09:05 PM)
> An alligator is a little too large for my buddies custom made tank. Can anyone get ahold of a Caiman? Preferably a baby caiman? They say caimans have a nastier disposition than an alligator, but they are smaller.
> 
> Just how big is this "custom made tank?" rock.gif


I don't know what the dimensions are but here is a pic of his 6' Caiman. Unfortunately, she died about a month ago, she was 18 years old.


----------



## lament configuration

does that caiman have some teeth missing too, on the lower jaw where that brown spot is?


----------



## piranha45

BeansAranguren said:


> does that caiman have some teeth missing too, on the lower jaw where that brown spot is?


 i dont know the extent to which it goes, but crocodilians regularly shed their teeth


----------



## Polypterus

Nice looking caimen, That enclosure is pethic though for the animals
welfare and well-being. Better than most I've seen though. still that is inadaquate
and poor housing for any crocodilian species.


----------



## 14_blast

> Polypterus Posted on Oct 25 2003, 04:20 AM
> 
> Nice looking caimen, That enclosure is pethic though for the animals
> welfare and well-being. Better than most I've seen though. still that is inadaquate
> and poor housing for any crocodilian species.


I agree, they were legal around 20 years go. Perhaps that's why they don't sell caimens in California anymore.

Like I said I don't know what the dimensions of the custom made tank, but it's as big if not bigger than a typical cubicle in an office.


----------



## Void

..what exactly do u feed a aligator.. chicken? that sh*t would get expensive real quick havin to buy a like a full chickens worth of meat a day for him


----------



## camotekid

read my 5th sig below.....


----------



## traumatic

*UPDATE*

Recently the owner of this alligator transported him to a home on the east coast. The guy he took him to, owns several other alligators. I saw one that is 9' long 2 others around 5-6' and 3 more at 3-4'. He has indoor/outdoor living areas for them. So as for the fate of this guy, I'm glad to see he's been moved to a better home. Thanks guys, for your input and criticisms.

-chadwick


----------



## hays98

traumatic said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Recently the owner of this alligator transported him to a home on the east coast. The guy he took him to, owns several other alligators. I saw one that is 9' long 2 others around 5-6' and 3 more at 3-4'. He has indoor/outdoor living areas for them. So as for the fate of this guy, I'm glad to see he's been moved to a better home. Thanks guys, for your input and criticisms.
> 
> -chadwick


 very glade to hear it---sometimes people dont know what they are getting into until its to late live and learn we all do it.


----------



## CrocKeeper

Most interesting thread, i am sorry I was not hear to add to the intelligent side of the threads when this was going on...
i am glad the animal will be housed outdoors, proper diet and strong natural sunlight will help slowly undo some of the "splaying" of its jaws...


----------



## ctarry

Imo its only right to house crocodilian species outdoors in a very big enclosures if climate conditions are good.


----------

